

Looking: Copywriter Challenge - jonchamberlin

Writing copy has always been a thorn in my side. It’s a skill that I want to nail down - it’s doing more harm than good at this point.<p>So I’m asking for help. Here is what I am looking for:<p>One email per day, for one month, with a copywriter working at a tech startup.<p>You will send me a real website that has horrible copy for me to fix (copy is specified - “fix the header and three bullets below it” or “fix entire site” or whatever). In my response I will give my analysis of their copy and my first version of the copy.<p>This is all about feedback and measuring my personal improvements.<p>Your response will include what I am doing right and wrong. It will not include corrections. Instead, I want links (Copyblogger, etc.) that explain what I am specifically doing wrong. Then I will respond with updated copy. We will go back and forth a couple times till the copy is perfect. If perfection is not reached you will give me your version of the copy.<p>I want to complete four website (one per week), with each one being more difficult than the last. This should be fun and we both could learn a lot.<p>My email is Jonrchamberlin@gmail.com
======
mjs00
Most startups will not have a 'copywriter'. I've typically seen product or
marketing copy from the following functions with the following related issues:

1) Developers: accurate description of product | too verbose/features rather
than benefits 2) Non-technical marketing: grammatically correct | disconnected
features/benefits/lack of story/too much 'sell' 3) Contract writers: Good
story | expensive and time consuming to get writer to point of understanding

The best sites I feel do a good job of understanding what the company's
'secret sauce' is (often what is missing - the
sustainable/differentiable/competitive advantage). They have a
simple/compelling narrative connecting potential users with the benefits and
key features of the solution. And it's usually a very healthy amount of
back/forth between 1-2 or 1-3 to get there.

If you don't get any bites on your request, you might consider expanding on
what you feel the 'thorn' is. Are you technical, and need help crafting a
compelling story? Or do you enjoy writing but are having a hard time
extracting benefits and a story from a list of features?

------
caw
This sounds like a good plan to hopefully learn something, if you can find
someone. I don't know if you will though. How many websites out there have bad
copy and the ability to critique you with specific links to what you're doing
wrong. If that person knows so much about copy, to be able to identify the
problem, google and find a source (or have one bookmarked), then why is their
copy bad enough that they need you to fix it?

I don't think you'll have a problem with feedback should you do this. I think
you'd have a problem with specific explanations. If you find you have no
responses, you may try editing that bit out.

------
jonchamberlin
Thank You Ssylee and Caw.

The idea is that this marketing/copywriting head at a startup will choose a
poorly written website out of the vastness of the web for me to "rework."

It's not so much about going to owners of bad websites asking permission to
re-write their copy and asking for a critique. I completely agree that that
would never work.

The back and forth is between myself and the head of marketing from a
Pinterest or a Backplane (for example).

I'll have to clarify the next time. Thanks for helping me see this.

------
ssylee
A lot of the times, owners of bad websites don't even know or want to admit
about this. Since that is happening, it would be tough for you to find bad
websites unless you are proactive about finding the ones that don't convert
traffic into sales effectively.

Alternatively, you can ask successful online business owners if they know of
any opportunities like this. They are probably being pitched all the time to
help them fix the shitty copywriting.

